# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Palta Hass Peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

Comparto con ustedes unas fotos de palta producida en el Perú, que fueron proporcionadas por ProHass. 
Para la gente del extranjero, les digo que no hay como la palta peruana... ¡y es en serio!... La otra vez hicieron un comentario sobre el video de ProHass en YouTube, diciendo que en Italia sólo se conseguían paltas de Israel, que según esa persona, no tenían punto de comparación... con el perdón de los israelíes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
¿Me pregunto si alguien ha puesto la mira en ese mercado? 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Los Ángeles recibe los primeros envíos de palta hass peruana sin tratamiento cuarentenario El creciente mercado de la palta Hass peruana Artículo: Palta Hass peruana ingresará a EEUU sin tratamiento cuarentenario a partir de hoy Foto Histórica para la Palta Hass Peruana Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otras...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otras más artísticas...

----------


## sank

40122587_1967974096828672_226819567953903616_n.jpg40076910_1967974093495339_4815997037172490240_n.jpgPalta Hass de Huaral, distrito 27 de Noviembre, Carac, a 2700 msnm20180810_114423.jpg

----------


## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

Hola @Bruno, 
Ya mire este mercado, y como son productos agroalimentarios existen muchos procedimientos y restricciones, debemos responder de acuerdo con todas las regulaciones para validar las importaciones en el mercado objetivo. 
De lo que entiendo es que le palta peruana se vende para los Chilenos, o al menos Peru exporta a Chile, lo cual distribua a Europa y que me paran si me equivoco. 
No entiendo bien porque en su pais parece tan complicado de exportar a su mismo, si no me equivoco, tienen todas las instituciones para apoyarlos, la DIGESA, la SENASA. Estas dos entidades emiten los certificados necesarios para la exportación y verificación del sistema HACCP - en este caso por el mercado Europeo. 
Hay que conseguir profesional que sepa producir por el consumador. Este mercado se necesita un buen equipo animado 
Saludos

----------


## Robert_GP

Hola Junior, que tal tu experiencia en el cultivo, te cuento yo tambien tengo plantaciones a ese nivel del mar con 3 años, otros con 2 y 1 año respectivamente entiendo que a los 3 años ya pueden producir sin embargo los mios florean y hasta cuajan pero se caen por eso me causaba curiosidad sobre los tuyos.

----------


## sank

20180810_114423.jpg40076910_1967974093495339_4815997037172490240_n.jpg40122587_1967974096828672_226819567953903616_n.jpg

----------

